# Hello!



## HarryPotter (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I am landon. I am (hopefully) an upcoming author. I am a teen so I've been told lately that being published is going to be impossible, but I am gonna prove them wrong. I came here to post and see what you guys think. So Hi!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi landon, welcome to W.F.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello Landon. Name reminds me of Landon Carter from "A Walk to Remember".  Well, nothing is impossible, and I hope you're able to prove them wrong as well. Welcome!


----------



## HarryPotter (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! I realy like that quote to soo double thanks !


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 25, 2011)

Greetings, H.P. So, you've come to mingle with us Muggles, eh? 

Welcome to Writing Forums, Landon! :hi:


----------



## HarryPotter (Apr 25, 2011)

HaHa yupp...and thanks.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Landon.


Nickie


----------



## HarryPotter (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome, I know a Landon in my Senior class, pretty cool kid.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## HarryPotter (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm.....thanks!!


----------

